# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  A keni perjetuar "Lucid Dreams?

## mia@

A ju ka ndodhur qe  gjersa jeni ne enderr te kuptoni qe jeni  duke pare enderr, dhe jo jetuar ne te vertet? Pra te jeni koshient qe jeni ne enderr? Mua per vete me ka ndodhur shume here. 
Kjo quhet'' Lucid Dreaming'' ose shqip mund ta perkthenim '' enderrim te qarte''. Gjate lucid dreaming mund ta kontrollojme enderren, por kjo varet se ne cfare shkalle eshte qartesia e enderrimit. Sa me i larte niveli i qartesise aq me koshient je, dhe arrin ta kontrollosh endrren.
Shumica e njerezve nuk i mbajne mend endrrat kur cohen, ose e kane te veshtire te kuptojne qe eshte vec nje enderr dhe jo realitet ajo qe po perjetojne. Vetem kur zgjohen behen te vetdijshem qe ishte thjesht nje enderr.
Jo te gjithe kane eksperienca te kesaj lloj enderrimi, ose jo te shpeshta.
Do desha te dija nga ju a keni patur eksperienca te tilla? A keni arritur ta kontrolloni endrren?
 Ju ftoj te sillni me shume informacion rreth ketij lloj enderrimi .  Diskutim te kendshem. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Erlebnisse

S'me ka ndodhur asnjehere. Mire do ishte se do me dukej vetja si ne Gardaland :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mia@

> S'me ka ndodhur asnjehere. Mire do ishte se do me dukej vetja si ne Gardaland


Zakonisht ky lloj enderrimi me ka ndodh kur enderrat nuk kane qene te kendshme, dhe i kam thene vetes,''Who cares... Eshte thjesht nje enderr. 
Te arrish te kontrollosh endrren mendoj qe  eshte nje mundesi e mire per te shmangur enderrat e frikshme, apo nightmares. Si?
 E di qe je ne enderr dhe nuk e vret mendjen per pasojat. Ben veprime qe ne jeten reale s'do ti beje, sepse e di qe asgje nuk do te ndodhi. Si te thuash e kthen enderren ne nje aventure qe ne realitet nuk mund ta imagjinoje. Ste ben pershtypje se hidhesh nga maja e shkembit, se te vrasin etj si keto. Behesh trime me nje fjale. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Adaes

Me ndodh dhe ca si shpesh madje... jane te vetmet endrra qe i mbaj mend dhe qe me japin nje ndenje sikur po e perjetoj me te vertete... Ne enderr cuditerisht e ndjej veten e lirshme... por kur zgjohem nga gjumi, jam si e lemerisur, gje qe percakton edhe my bad mood of the day...dhe gjithe diten mendoj per ate enderr dhe si do te ishte sikur te kisha bere dicka tjeter ne vend te asaj qe bera  :ngerdheshje:  
Tani jan msu edhe robt rreth e rrotull sa me shofin ne ate gjendje e kuptojne qe kam pare nje enderr te tiille...

----------


## xfiles

me ka ndodh disa here kur isha me i ri.

----------


## J@mes

Kam shkruajtur diku ne nje teme tjeter lidhur me endrrat lucide gjithsesi po rishkruaj serisht disa pika kryesore qe duhen kuptuar mbi lucid dreams - te jesh i ndergjegjshem qe je ne enderr.

Keto lloj endrrash (lucid) ndodhin rralle tek njerezit, e aq me rralle tek ata te cilet nuk e dine se cfare jane keto.
Avantazhi i ketyre endrrave eshte se ti je ne kontroll te endrres dhe ke mundesine te krijosh cdo gje brenda endrres, madje ta drejtosh ashtu sic kunder ti do, rrjedhen e ngjarjes.

Arsyeja qe jane kaq reale dhe intense qendron ne faktin e thjeshte se truri jone; (vetedije + nenvetedije) eshte aq i avancuar saqe e ben reale per ne (shijen, nuhatjen, shikimin etj).
Menyra se si e "shohim" jeten ne, me pak fjale eshte interpretimi nga truri jone i sinjaleve te jashtme (nepermjet personalitetit).

Pra menyra se si ne e shohim boten jashtme varet nga komunikimi i plote i "mendjes se ndergjegjshme" me "mendjen e pandergjegjshme" pasi te kene marre sinjalet e jashtme nga "interface" qe eshte personaliteti.

Kjo shprehje e Morfeus: "Nese realiteti eshte cfare ti ndjen, nuhat, shijon dhe shikon, atehere "reale" eshte thjesht nje sinjal elektrik i interpretuar nga truri juaj".

Si perfundim nese s'eshte kuptuar akoma ajo cfare eshte shprehur me siper, po pergjigjem me dy fjale: Bota reale(realiteti) eshte nje enderr e vetedijshme(lucid dream).

J@mes

----------


## Elonaa

Po piva kafe ne mbremje edhe mesimin kam perserit ne ender para testit. :Lulja3:

----------


## PINK

me ka ndodhur po kam qene me syte hap. Lol

----------


## busavata

ne ditet e sodit po ndodhin lloj-lloj sendesh ...
e naten asht hala ma zi....

----------


## INFINITY©

Dea, kjo thjesht do te thote qe ti je weird.  :perqeshje:  (j/k)

Me ka ndodhur 2 a 3 here, po ishin enderra te bukura, keshtu qe u kenaqa. lol

----------


## BOKE

Dmth qe shef ne enderr sikur je zgjuar dhe shikon ne enderr sikur je ne enderr. lool

----------


## floreentin

> Zakonisht ky lloj enderrimi me ka ndodh kur enderrat nuk kane qene te kendshme, dhe i kam thene vetes,''Who cares... Eshte thjesht nje enderr. 
> T.


E njejta gje me ka ndodhur edhe mua disa here.

----------


## mia@

> Dmth qe shef ne enderr sikur je zgjuar dhe shikon ne enderr sikur je ne enderr. lool


Me sakte je i vetdijshem qe je ne enderr. Zakonisht ti ne enderr nuk arrin ta besh dot dallimin e endrres nga realja. Te duket sikur vertet po i jeton ato momente dhe jo enderron.




> Po piva kafe ne mbremje edhe mesimin kam perserit ne ender para testit.


Ne fakt ne enderr zakonisht shohim ato qe na ben pershtypje ne realitet, endrra pra bazohet ne ate cka bejme, mendojme, shikojme ne ne  realitet. Edhe mua me ka ndodhur ajo qe ke pare ti. Ajo qe ke pare ti nuk besoj se eshte enderr lucide, sepse po ta dije qe ishe ne enderr nuk besoj se do harxhoje kohen  kot duke lodhur trurin me mesimin.  :perqeshje:

----------


## Elonaa

> Me sakte je i vetdijshem qe je ne enderr. Zakonisht ti ne enderr nuk arrin ta besh dot dallimin e endrres nga realja. Te duket sikur vertet po i jeton ato momente dhe jo enderron.
> 
> 
> 
> Ne fakt ne enderr zakonisht shohim ato qe na ben pershtypje ne realitet, endrra pra bazohet ne ate cka bejme, mendojme, shikojme ne ne  realitet. Edhe mua me ka ndodhur ajo qe ke pare ti. Ajo qe ke pare ti nuk besoj se eshte enderr lucide, sepse po ta dije qe ishe ne enderr nuk besoj se do harxhoje kohen  kot duke lodhur trurin me mesimin.


Ne fakt nga kafja une kaloj ne nje gjendje gjysem zgjuar dhe pershkohem gjate gjithe nates nga problemet e dites.Edhe kam zgjidh problem ne enderr. te cilin se kam zgjidh dot gjat dites.jam cuar ne mengjes drejt e per ta shkruar.Ca nuk ndoth me trurin. :rrotullo syte:

----------


## Enii

E di ti Elonka qe truri punon me mire ne gjume se sa zgjuar ? 

Mami ime cohej naten se i gjente zgjidhjet e llogarive qe bente ne pune gjate gjumit  lol

----------


## Elonaa

> E di ti Elonka qe truri punon me mire ne gjume se sa zgjuar ? 
> 
> Mami ime cohej naten se i gjente zgjidhjet e llogarive qe bente ne pune gjate gjumit  lol



E po une prisja mengjesin hahaha paska qene me e avancuar se une ajo! :djall i fshehur:

----------


## padrilla

kurreeeeeeeeeee. ca nuk nigjon njeri sot.

----------


## busavata

> kurreeeeeeeeeee. ca nuk nigjon njeri sot.



ehe hee njeriu qka ndegjon nganjehere  edhe e provon  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

_Vetem nese jam i dehur shof enderra te tilla une,kshu enderrat i kam made in "me" dhe shume origjinale_

----------


## presHeva-Lee

Edhe mua me ka ndodhur, deshiroja te zgjohesha po nuk mundesha i mbyllja syt me dukej qe u zgjova por serish ne enderr isha kjo me ndodh nganjher kur shof endrra horror, por kohet e fundit nuk e di pse te gjitha endrrat i shof duke fluturuar  :ngerdheshje: (like superman huhu) nganjeher nuk dua te zgjohem .
Me intereson, a ju duket juve ndonjeher kur je duke ber diqka per nje moment te duket se i ke ber me perpara te njejtat gjera !!!

----------

